
Creating Markdown Drafts with TinaCMS + Gatsby - sgallant
https://dev.to/tinacms/creating-markdown-drafts-with-gatsby-and-tinacms-bdp
======
sgallant
A lot of people ask about creating new Markdown files and giving them "draft"
status in TinaCMS. This article does a good job explaining how to achieve
that.

